# new looking for quick and reliable,please help



## plantman007 (Jan 19, 2012)

hi ,just like i said looking  for a quick,reliable ,gear supplier,with quality.TREN,PROP.,AND WINNY.NEED TO GET STARTED ASAP.AND THEY MUST TAKE ,M.G.,OR VISA.THANKS BROS.007


----------



## Arnold (Jan 19, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*plantman007* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 19, 2012)

plantman007 said:


> hi ,just like i said looking  for a quick,reliable ,gear supplier,with quality.TREN,PROP.,AND WINNY.NEED TO GET STARTED ASAP.AND THEY MUST TAKE ,M.G.,OR VISA.THANKS BROS.007


----------



## littlekev (Jan 19, 2012)

plantman007 said:


> hi ,just like i said looking  for a quick,reliable ,gear supplier,with quality.TREN,PROP.,AND WINNY.NEED TO GET STARTED ASAP.AND THEY MUST TAKE ,M.G.,OR VISA.THANKS BROS.007



Welcome officer, good luck with the source searching, surprised threads still open. READ THE RULES


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 19, 2012)

Boy you must be crazyyyy


----------



## charley (Jan 19, 2012)

Bro.....Every body thinks your a plant,man........welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 19, 2012)

Uhoh welcome


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice first post...lol.. Welcome to the board.


----------



## Dath (Jan 20, 2012)

WOW!!!   O well
Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome bro , take a look around the sponsors forum and check feedback .


----------



## rangermike (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## windjam (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Jan 20, 2012)

Join date over 8 months ago! Have you learned nothing?


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey cop nice intro!!


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 21, 2012)

WTF-between the name, the area and the post-R U serious!


----------



## norcalmuscle (Jan 22, 2012)

Just posting to get my count up lol


----------



## Hambone38 (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome anyways


----------



## El Gardea (Jan 23, 2012)

WHAT AN INTRO!! Welcome Plant..


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Can you really be that socially retarded? Even on the net homie? HAHAHA!!!


----------

